# Can somebody indentify this plant? (pics)



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I got this plant growing across the top of my tank. Not sure what type of plant it is was hoping somebody here could help. I want to see if there is a way I can attach the plant to a rock or something and how I should do it.

Floating Plant

Another Pic


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

duckweed


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok thanks can I do anything with it besides having it float around at the top?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nope. Thats what it does.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh that sucks well I guess I will just scoop it out and throw it away. Thanks BlackSunshine.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

NP. good luck. If you up your surface agatation it will make it hard for he DW to stay in the tank.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

How much do you think that will change my co2 if any? I have co2 injection and my co2 is about 27ppm.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

oh. nevermind. If your doing CO2 then skip the Surf aga. so long as you don't have any real tall stems in there you should be able to scoop them out with a small net and then remove any singles from here or there with tongs or tweezers.


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Live on a farm? You can use it to feed your animals









From http://www.fcps.edu/StratfordLandingES/Eco...s/duckweed.htm:

"Common Duckweed is very beneficial to humans as a solution to water pollution. Sewage and animal wastes, especially from farming, pollute water with too much nitrogen and phosphates.

Duckweed grows quickly by using these up, taking them out of the water. Animals then eat up the duckweed.

Common Duckweed is also being used as animal feed for cows, pigs, chickens, and ducks."


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I went ahead and scooped out as much as possible thanks for the help BlackSunshine.

And Gear Wiz I didn't know that about duckweed. To bad I dont live on a farm.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

I am wondering if duckweed could be used to help contol nitrates in a rhom tank and work to dim lighting.
If so can it be purchased at the lfs?
I have not seen it for sale my self at least not that I remember.
Thanks in advance!

Greg


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

I think you can buy them at a plant store. I'm going to be getting some for my newts







They are commonly used in outdoor ponds, so it should be for sale.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Greg Stephens said:


> I am wondering if duckweed could be used to help contol nitrates in a rhom tank and work to dim lighting.
> If so can it be purchased at the lfs?
> I have not seen it for sale my self at least not that I remember.
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


absoultly. Infact it would do well at this so long as theres not alot of surface agatation.

your LFS most likley has some. you only need a little bit and it will do well to spread and cover the tank.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I am wondering if duckweed could be used to help contol nitrates in a rhom tank and work to dim lighting.
> If so can it be purchased at the lfs?
> I have not seen it for sale my self at least not that I remember.
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


absoultly. Infact it would do well at this so long as theres not alot of surface agatation.

your LFS most likley has some. you only need a little bit and it will do well to spread and cover the tank.
[/quote]

Thanks guys I am now wondering how much the surface agitation will knock it down, I have a ton!
Floating on the surface it should fair sorta well being it should be able to get co2 from the air above
the waters surface much like a house plant!

Greg


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend Duckweed, it's a pain in the ass to remove. If you want a really nice NO3 sponge use Pistia stratiotes, I have it in one of my pleco tanks and it's beautiful. Grows really large if you leave the top open and produces a huge root system (great for fry).

Here's a picture of it (close-up)-


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Raul-7 said:


> I wouldn't recommend Duckweed, it's a pain in the ass to remove. If you want a really nice NO3 sponge use Pistia stratiotes, I have it in one of my pleco tanks and it's beautiful. Grows really large if you leave the top open and produces a huge root system (great for fry).
> 
> Here's a picture of it (close-up)-


Thanks for the info man I already added a small amount of duckweed and about 2pounds of frog bit!
It is working great so far, works great for dimming the lights and NO3 is down to 10 ppm.
The frogs bit has really just started to green up and take so it should only get better from here.
Here is a link to the post I made with pics of the tank.
Post

Greg


----------

